

Hot charts with new html5 visualization engine (free) - buffyoda
http://www.reportgrid.com/charts/

======
benologist
(free) unless you want to use it in your SaaS (where SaaS = any website with
paid accounts) in which case it's $5000. Ouch.

You should by all means charge for it, and if people want to pay $5000 for the
SaaS license then definitely charge that much. But in my experience if you
have a focus on graphing you're just going to outgrow these libraries, using
them forever requires too many compromises while replacing them with your own
or open source becomes increasingly viable. And if charts are just a
supplement to your main focus there's a _ton_ of free and foss alternatives
out there.

Also it's a massive turnoff that you have to load the code from your website.

------
buffyoda
The branded version is free for all cases (even OEM), and you can download the
JS if you want (although you won't get updates & bug fixes).

